# Windows Media Player 10 for Pocket PC / asx files



## alitheg

When I try to sync windows media player on my desktop with WMP on my PPC (windows mobile 5), I set up a sync using streaming media playlists I have (These files are in asx format). I get error C00D1178, the device may not support this filetype. I tried moving the playlists manually into 'My Music' on the PPC, but obviously the two use different playlist formats, as they do not even show up when I tell WMP for PPC to open a file.

However, I know the PPC can play asx files, as I input the URL manually into 'open URL' and it played perfectly.

Either I'd like to know how to open my existing playlists on my PPC, or I'd like to know how to create a new playlist 'in-situ' on the PPC.

If I didn't explain any of that well, don't hesitate to ask for clarification!

Thanks


----------



## leroys1000

Check activesync settings for conversion settings
to see if file conversion is enabled.


----------



## alitheg

There is no option in activesync to convert playlists, only things like note files, pictures etc.

In addition, it is windows media player's 'Sync' screen that is giving me this error, not activesync

Thanks


----------

